# Eclipse und Android..



## key (15. Jun 2012)

Moin moin,

ich habe ein Problem bei der Installierung des Android-Developement-Tools. 
Ich besitze einen Mac OS X 10.7.4 - Eclipse läuft einwandfrei.

Das Toolkit für Eclipse habe ich manuell von ssl.google.com/android/eclipse/ heruntergeladen und installiert.
Das Kit von Oracle habe ich ebenfalls installiert, Updater gestartet und ca. 1GB Daten heruntergeladen.

Das Problem ist, dass Eclipse bei Eclipse>Einstellungen>Android>Android Preferences meckert: could not find /android-sdk-macosx/tools/adb!

Das stimmt, kann er ja garnicht finden. Denn adb befindet sich jetzt in ..../platform-tools/...
Im Ordner Tools findet sich eine Datei mit dem Namen: adb_has_moved.txt

Dort steht drin:

.....Please also update your PATH environment variable to
include the platform-tools/ directory, so you can
execute adb from any location.....

Das habe ich mithilfe einer Anleitung aus dem Internet gemacht (path variable gesetzt), aber Eclipse zickt weiterhin mit "could not find /android-sdk-macosx/tools/adb!" rum. Ich habe alles probiert, es funktioniert einfach nicht.

Hat jemand von euch einen Tipp?


----------



## schlingel (15. Jun 2012)

In den Preferences -> Android stimmt der Pfad?


----------



## key (15. Jun 2012)

Jop, ich wähle den Ordner.. Wie gesagt, der gesuchte Ordner Tools wird auch gefunden, nur die Datei nicht. Die befindet sich in Platform-Tools. Den Pfad will Eclipse aber nicht, da es immer nach /tools/adb sucht...


----------



## schlingel (15. Jun 2012)

Passen den SDK-Version und ADT-Version zusammen? Sind die chmod-Berechtigungen richtig gesetzt? Möglicherweise darf das Eclipse einfach nicht lesen.


----------



## key (18. Jun 2012)

Danke

Habe Eclipse und das SDK runter geschmissen und nochmal neu installiert, der größte Teil "funktioniert" nun. Der Emulator spinnt ein wenig und die Apk's lassen sich auf meinem SGS2 nicht installieren, wenn ich setContentView(R.layout.main); setze. Mit set..textview klappst.


----------

